# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Deux dysfonctionnements du forum

## Flaburgan

Bonjour, 
J'ai constat deux dysfonctionnements dans le forum, qui sont peut tre des bugs, ou pas. Le premier, je n'arrive pas  diter mes messages dans les discussions que j'ai cr moi mme. Le bouton diter n'apparat tout simplement pas. Il semblerait en fait qu'il disparaisse quand le message commence  tre un peu vieux.
Le deuxime est peut tre une option que je n'ai pas vu, mais lorsque j'envoie un MP, il part bien vers son destinataire, mais ne s'enregistre pas dans le dossier message envoy. Voil, peut tre que d'autres ont dj eu ces problmes, peut tre que c'est juste des mauvais rglages, mais je voulais le signaler.

Bonne journe  ::):

----------


## tumoo

Bonjour, 

je profite de ce message pour signaler un (trs) petit "bug" pas vraiment gnant mais bon ^^

Lors d'une recherche trop rapproche d'une autre j'ai eu ce message



> Une attente de 10 secondes est requise entre chaque recherche. Vous pourrez retenter dans 12 secondes.


Il y a un petit soucis mais bon  ::aie:: 

sur ce bon week end  ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Tu ne peux pas diter un message qui est plus vieux que 72 heures.

Envoyer un message priv dans les messages envoys se fait au cas par cas lors de l'envoi de message. Pour s'assurer que par dfaut tous les messages privs soient copis dans les messages envoys, c'est un rglage dans cette page : http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...do=editoptions

----------


## Flaburgan

D'accord, merci bien.
Dommage pour diter, a laisse des fautes d'ortho plutt moches  ::(: 

Et pourquoi la fonctionnalit des messages envoys n'est-elle pas active par dfaut ? Surcharge des serveurs ?

----------


## Anomaly

C'est plutt pour viter la surchage de la propre bote  MP des membres  cause des MPs envoys.  ::):

----------

